# Am I the only one who wants the treats instead of just the villagers?



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 14, 2018)

I mean really, I for one think the treats are OP. I would like the villagers, but I?m keen on the treats more.

Please tell me I?m not the only one who feels like this.


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 14, 2018)

I have almost all my villagers maxed..I just have 20 left and I'm taking my time with those cause of events it's nice not to have all them maxed..so the treats mean nothing to me but I can see how they would be helpful for someone who just started...


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 14, 2018)

I definitely want both! I’m on a mission to get a pink donut but I keep forgetting to craft good or great cute or harmonious stuff (which I think gives you the donuts) before he comes back. I still have no villagers. I love the treats as I’ve said before I would love to display them. So far I’ve got all three tins and a fancy waffle. The rest are plain, donut, popcorn, chocolate bar, bun, and lollipop.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 14, 2018)

Oh no I just realised the pink kptatsu wasn’t a crafted item and I gave it to Gulliver! Waaah. I ruined my special event catalogue. Not worth the pink donut!


----------



## ESkill (Apr 15, 2018)

I wish we could display the candy in our campsite, a lot of it is cute and there's not that many food crafts yet. Although I know they're releasing a lot with the fortune cookies, Marshal's pastries look adorable.


----------



## allainah (Apr 15, 2018)

I think the new villagers are ugly so i'm more in it for the treats too


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 15, 2018)

I thought I might get the gourmet donut. I sent a couple of great and a fair few good cute items and sent him East. Nope. I did get a tasty donut which I didn’t have so that’s something! And I finally got an animal. Ugly brown O’Hare. I only like Rowan out of the newbies.


----------



## Chiana (Apr 15, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I mean really, I for one think the treats are OP. I would like the villagers, but I’m keen on the treats more.
> 
> Please tell me I’m not the only one who feels like this.



I am in it for both the villagers and the treats.  But I am very keen on getting one of every treat.  I do not use the treats unless I have doubles of it.  I want the whole collection.  Except for the demo, all I get are bronze and silver treats.  I think I am on my 10th round and still nothing but bronze and silver treats.  I have not had any villagers either.

Ah, well.  Starting round 11 now.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 15, 2018)

Chiana said:


> I am in it for both the villagers and the treats.  But I am very keen on getting one of every treat.  I do not use the treats unless I have doubles of it.  I want the whole collection.  Except for the demo, all I get are bronze and silver treats.  I think I am on my 10th round and still nothing but bronze and silver treats.  I have not had any villagers either.
> 
> Ah, well.  Starting round 11 now.



We are twins. I’ve given one treat which was a double. I’m obsessed with getting the gourmet treats but I definitely want at least one of each.


----------



## iLoveYou (Apr 15, 2018)

The treats look super cute. I would love to collect them all but as far as I'm aware, we can't even display them right ? I'm definitely *not* using these treats to help level any campers. At this point I'm more into getting those villagers that Gulliver brings back with him.




Ashariel said:


> I can see how they would be helpful for someone who just started...



I agree with this.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 15, 2018)

I’m using so many of my expensive items to try and get the gourmet version of each treat. I’ve noticed that I’m just not getting them even with all good items. I saw an info-graphic that makes it seem like you have a 10% chance of getting a gourmet treat for every fifteen points (awarded based on furniture value) which my non mathematical brain doesn’t understand. I wonder if that means that even if I sent all great cute items having used thousands of bells, lots of essences and sparkle stones and spent a week crafting; I still might not get a gourmet treat?,


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 19, 2018)

Have any of you other treat hunters been given a tart? It’s a new one for me. I’m happy to have another treat in my collection. &#55357;&#56842;


----------

